
Boxing clever and the fight of my life - DanBC
https://thehellinglycentre.wordpress.com/2018/04/20/boxing-clever-and-the-fight-of-my-life/
======
DanBC
This article was written by someone given the diagnosis of "personality
disorder" (antisocial personality disorder).

This is a group of people who experience significant, life-limiting, levels of
stigma. This is often (but not always) after they've already been harmed by
abuse in childhood.

This person is currently detained in a "medium secure unit". This is a
specialist type of mental health hospital in England. This means he's a
patient, not a prison, but that there may be a criminal justice involvement in
his care.

Here's a document that describes what a medium secure forensic unit is, and
the routes into one:

[http://www.nhsconfed.org/-/media/Confederation/Files/Publica...](http://www.nhsconfed.org/-/media/Confederation/Files/Publications/Documents/Defining_mental_health_services.pdf)

